# Wash and paint how long on sound surface?



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm in a time crunch for my exteriors. I have a customer wanting to start tomorrow. The house is a smaller bungalow, all the paint is intact and sound. No peeling or exposed wood. I was thinking of pressure washing tomorrow morning , then heading over the next day and start paint. I don't think there should be a problem for moisture because nothing will soak into bare wood...

Thoughts???


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Probably wouldn't be a problem. You could just check the moisture content to be sure. I've done next day painting like you describe several times. 
I like to check the content before washing to get an idea where its at to begin with, the when you check after you can be more sure there isn't any extra moisture present.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

We paint day after washing all the time here.:thumbsup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

You're probably fine. Unless there is some sort of extenuating circumstances like no sun, bare wood, really humid. Even then 24 hrs is usually more than enough for the surface to dry. Do it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Skip the wash.


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Supposed to be sunny and around 90f tomorrow and all sun through the weekend. I'm goin for it


----------

